

Binary – The game // My first iOS game. Feedback is welcome - irvollo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/binary-the-game/id961350275

======
wgeorgecook
For starters, finding it on the App Store is impossible. I had to search for
your name to get the correct app to pop up. Nothing you can really do at the
moment, but just a head's up.

Game play is fun. It's a nice casual game, but of course if you want to score
highly then some critical thinking is involved. If I want to kill some time
swiping my screen I can see this being enjoyable, but if I'm wanting something
a little more challenging I can do that playing this as well.

I'll keep it around for a bit. Thanks!

